# IRT 6 Foot Stick Intensive!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2009)

We had our Instinctive Response Training 6 Foot Stick Intensive yesterday up here in the great state of Michigan!

Here is the blog post with a little video chronicling the training:
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/irt-6-foot-intensive/


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Terry I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## jks9199 (May 25, 2009)

Looks like you guys got some good training in...  

Looking at the pics and video, I didn't see a lot of use of both ends of the stick.  (Easy to demonstrate what I mean -- but hard to describe.)  That's one of the things we use a lot in some of our stick systems...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Looks like you guys got some good training in...
> 
> Looking at the pics and video, I didn't see a lot of use of both ends of the stick.  (Easy to demonstrate what I mean -- but hard to describe.)  That's one of the things we use a lot in some of our stick systems...



Actually we do quite a bit of that as well.  Some times we use more of the end of the stick as witnessed in the video clip but at other times both ends are being used regularly.  If you watch the video though you will see some of the butt or butt stroke strikes when they are in close similar to what you would see when using the butt stock of a shotgun.


----------



## jks9199 (May 25, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Actually we do quite a bit of that as well.  Some times we use more of the end of the stick as witnessed in the video clip but at other times both ends are being used regularly.  If you watch the video though you will see some of the butt or butt stroke strikes when they are in close similar to what you would see when using the butt stock of a shotgun.


Cool...  Too often I see people using a six foot or longer stick or spear, and having no understanding of the use of both ends of the stick.  Their hands are dead on the stick, and they just miss a lot of the advantages of a long stick that way.

(Of course, you can use both ends of short sticks, too...  I amazed someone not too long ago with what I could do using the butt end of the baton...)


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2009)

Great!


----------



## Brian King (May 25, 2009)

Nice video Brian. Thanks for posting it and the photos

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2009)

Real men use a 9 foot pole ....  or at least that is what we use in Taiji 

Very nice Brian, thanks for posting that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2009)

Glad you liked it Arnisador, Brian and Xue.  We really did have an enjoyable and beautiful day for training!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 30, 2009)

Really good stuff, Brian! Thanks. Takes courage to be transparent on the www. I appreciate it. :bangahead:

Amazing what we can learn about ourselves through pressure testing.  The state of our footwork, posture, conditioning, breathing, will to persevere, and of course technique, all light up like they're in neon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2009)

Hey Kidswarrior glad you enjoyed it!  We had a fun day of training.


----------



## chinto (Jun 10, 2009)

looks like classic English quarter staff work to me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Chinto it certainly does have a lot of similarities.


----------

